# Strings ! *



## whitetailseeker (Mar 11, 2013)

hey. anyone... i need to get my string replaced for my bow. its starting to split in the cams and my peep is forever twisting up. i want to get a red string like nice deer blood red. if anyone has any suggestions. for what kind or where to go? :star:


----------



## bama bow nut (Apr 13, 2008)

60x does a great job cant go wrong with winners choice either


----------



## m.edwards (Dec 31, 2012)

im shooting a hoyt. bow so would it matter.


----------



## zzzzzz (May 29, 2012)

Ballistic Bowstrings

37 Brownlee Dr., R.R. #1
Bradford, ON L3Z 2A4

Phone : 905-775-4416 
Fax: 905-775-8005 
Toll Free: 1-800-665-BOWS

email: [email protected]

Ballistic Bowstrings have been Canada's leading supplier of high quality OEM bowstrings, replacement strings and cables for over 15 years. In supplying dealers and manufacturers over the years, we have developed and perfected the art of string fabrication. Our technicians have developed the customized equipment essential to produce consistent strings and cables of superior quality.

Today's high tech bows need the highest quality bowstrings to achieve total performance. Ballistic Bowstrings are manufactured to exceed all O.E.M. specifications and are available in a wide variety of materials and colour choices for all types of bows.

Ballistic Premium Bowstrings have undergone years of rigorous testing by some of North America's top tournament archers and bow hunters.

Our strings are constructed of the finest materials available, using advanced string making technology.

The proprietary processes used virtually eliminates peep rotation, break-in time and serving separation. Most premium strings will be completely settled in less than 10 shots. Our master string making technicians take great pride in the attention to detail given to the construction of each Ballistic Bowstring.

Ballistic Bowstrings are unsurpassed in quality, performance, durability, and eye catching great looks.

Satisfaction is unconditionally guaranteed.


----------



## TRDJer (May 14, 2012)

Worlds Best Strings from SK. Allen makes a good product and if very helpful.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Americas Best....


----------



## newbie to bow (Sep 17, 2012)

Archeryshack Custom 8125 Bowstring & Cable Sets for $40. Jeremy is great to deal with


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Nuge Strings. Shoot him a pm on here (GWN_Nuge). Since your from Durham and if your a member at Durham Archers, Nuge will down there in two week for our annual tournament.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Nuge Strings, you won't be disappointed.
Excellent quality and pricing.
As mentioned above get in touch with Kevin.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

PM Sent


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm a string builder in N.S if i was a little closer i'd say me lol but like other's said go with Nuge i know his strings and you can't go wrong.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Got my first Nuge string a few weeks ago, very pleased with it. Highly recommended.
Great price, super fast shipping and good AT communication by PMs.


----------



## giltyone (Nov 9, 2009)

TRDJer said:


> Worlds Best Strings from SK. Allen makes a good product and if very helpful.


Allan has always made top notch strings for me! Give him a call... 1-306-628-3992


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Nuge or Ballistic good choices.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

WR bowstrings
Terry Collin.
Makes top notch stuff and price is awesome!!


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

Another nuge strings fan here! top quality great price and fast service!


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

and another yep for nuge!


----------



## CHAPPS44 (Aug 15, 2008)

Worlds Best...without a doubt


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Nuge strings, he is local and does a great job. It's all I use now.


----------



## m.edwards (Dec 31, 2012)

ok so how do i get ahole of the nuge? anyone have a contact email ?


----------



## zzzzzz (May 29, 2012)

m.edwards said:


> ok so how do i get ahole of the nuge? anyone have a contact email ?


PM member gwn nuge

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=15831


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Twisted Archers or gwn nuge ...Grizz


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

DssBB said:


> Nuge Strings. Shoot him a pm on here (GWN_Nuge). Since your from Durham and if your a member at Durham Archers, Nuge will down there in two week for our annual tournament.


Yeah. Huge strings.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Windrover said:


> Yeah. Huge strings.


I think it is Nuge .


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Nuge strings all the way!


----------

